# New Rlt's 71 & 72



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I like that top one a lot (71?) Roy. Nice finish you've got on the dial. :notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

feenix said:


> I like that top one a lot (71?) Roy. Nice finish you've got on the dial. :notworthy:


Yes its a Guilloche dial. These two watches are the first ones to have applied Logo's to the dials.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Like the top one - display back ?? please

Edit - Black seconds hand to match


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice Roy - I'll be putting myself down for a 72. The applied logos look like a massive improvement over the old style printing (or whatever it was) too. What movement will be in it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

synchro said:


> Like the top one - display back ?? please
> 
> Edit - Black seconds hand to match


Yes it has a display back and yes black seconds hand no problem :yes:



Lampoc said:


> Very nice Roy - I'll be putting myself down for a 72. The applied logos look like a massive improvement over the old style printing (or whatever it was) too. What movement will be in it?


Two options for the movement, Unitas 6498 (Seconds at 6) also available with Unitas 6497 with seconds at 9. Seagull Far East movement will also be an option to keep costs down.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anymore details on the diver roy? like that a lot


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT71

Unitas or Seagull 6497 or 6498 Movement.

44mm All steel case with screw on display back. Onion Crown.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> anymore details on the diver roy? like that a lot


Its a Swiss 44mm All stee case with screw on back, 200m Water Resistant, rotating Bezel. Cyclops mineral crystal. Screw down crown.

ETA 2824 Movement. Solid steel bracelet with wet suit extension.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > anymore details on the diver roy? like that a lot
> ...


gets better and better!!

any prices yet?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've got a couple of Oris's with the Guilloche type dial. Its a great finish and really makes that 71 look a quality piece with the applied logo as well. I like it a lot, may just have to save up for that one when you've put the pricing options up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking watches Roy, the logos look superb, well done :rltb:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the diver. Looks excellent Roy. :thumbup: Good spec too. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Can the 72 be had with sapphire at all Roy?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

:rltb: You have been busy Roy. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Liking the Sub, Roy....I feel another order may be coming your way..........approx price?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The applied logos look really good Roy, do you have a new gadget to do that??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Liking the Sub, Roy....I feel another order may be coming your way..........approx price?


Roger, the price is Â£299, it is a very high quality Swiss case and bracelet and genuine Swiss ETA 28224.



JoT said:


> The applied logos look really good Roy, do you have a new gadget to do that??


No John, the logo I am having specially made and then applying it to the dials myself.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The logos look like a great improvement Roy... Well done.... :thumbup:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Roy , price for a 71 with a 6498 and a black second hand please.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great improvement Roy. Really liking that 72 as well. Been looking for something O&W "Kartago" like, that looks like it will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Both fine looking examples Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Lovely 2 new watches there Roy they look like some of the early "Classics" You brought out that are no longer for sale so anyone who missed out on them will be very happy. I especially like the 71 but as someone else said the 72 is very O&W.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Roy,

Finances are a bit tight at the moment so I'd like to know how much the 71 with a Seagull movement will be.I also think a black seconds hand would look good,glad to read it's an option.Stunning looking watches Roy!


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love that top one! Really classy, got a bit of Calatrava about it...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The RLT 71 with Guilloche dial will be :

Â£195 with Seagull movement or

Â£295 with Unitas movement

Seconds can be at 9 or 6 O'clock.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Great stuff Roy. Applied logos a very nice detail.

Any chance of sword hands on the diver?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Great stuff Roy. Applied logos a very nice detail.
> 
> Any chance of sword hands on the diver?


Yes I could fit the RLT 70 hands or others, whatever you prefer.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Roy, As ever,unbeatable prices for the RLT71 and 72! What is the lug to lug length and thickness of RLT 71? I love it but am worried it might be too big for my puny 7 inch wrists! It reminds me a little of the Breguet "Classique",albeit without the astronomic price-tag!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll get back to you tomorrow with these details.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

The 71 looks interesting to me, very similar to a previous RLT which had the coin edge bezel, always regretted that I missed out on that one, though I liked the coin edge, hmm, this has given me something to ponder...


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the 71 but wonder how big it will wear? My RLT 61 wears bigger than its 40mm dimensions might suggest,probably because of its very slim bezel and the shape of the lugs.From the photos it would seem that the 71 has a wider bezel and more downward-pointing,and possibly shorter, lugs.I'm waiting for Roy to get back with the lug to lug measurement and depth of the case before deciding whether to order one.My current biggest watch is a Kemmner Marine-at 42mm-but the RLT 61 seems bigger on the wrist.

My current collection

RLT 61

Shturmanskie "Flight"chrono LE

Seagull 1963 chrono reissue LE

1947 Bulova Art-Deco,14 carat rose-gold filled rectangular

Late 30s/early 40s cushion-cased Record,9carat rose gold

Seiko quartz dress watch

Kemmner Marine,Unitas 6498


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Roy,

Thanks for answering my questions about the dimensions of RLT 71 so quickly.For those with puny wrists like me, the good news is that Roy says it looks smaller on the wrist than the RLT 61. even though it is 51mm lug to lug and 10.5mm deep.I'm starting to get impatient now-any idea when they will be on the sales site,Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

UGfan said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions about the dimensions of RLT 71 so quickly.For those with puny wrists like me, the good news is that Roy says it looks smaller on the wrist than the RLT 61. even though it is 51mm lug to lug and 10.5mm deep.I'm starting to get impatient now-any idea when they will be on the sales site,Roy?


Anyone wanting one can reserve one now, I should have them ready in in a week or so.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

I do like the RLT72 But I hate Cyclops watches, If Roy could make one with no Cyclops and sword hands for the same price I would have it.

david.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

djgg said:


> I do like the RLT72 But I hate Cyclops watches, If Roy could make one with no Cyclops and sword hands for the same price I would have it.
> 
> david.


Have you asked him?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Based on my recent chat with Roy I don't think either of those requirements are a problem. Get your cheque book out.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just received my new piece of bling, RLT 71-01, inscribed on the crown, (the first one)

It looks better in the flesh than the pictures posted on Roys site.

As soon as I get home I will post some pictures.

Roy you have exceeded yourself.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

I totally agree with Trackrat-the RLT 71 looks stunning on the wrist! It is a strong contender for the title"Best looking watch under Â£200",IMO,and looks and feels like a much more expensive watch than it is.There are some subtle styling details that I really like,the way the case descsends in 3 steps from the bezel and the way the lugs are also stepped.I also like the way the central guilloche panel is echoed on the outside edge of the dial and how the numbers change from black to silver depending on how the light strikes them.Unfortunately,I don't have the facility to post pictures but I'm sure Packrat or others will do so before long because this is one very classy looking watch!

Once again I'd like to thank Roy for producing such a fantastic watch at such a good price.I don't know how he does it but I'm glad he does!


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

love the guilloche dial..classic looking


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have had this watch a few weeks now and it has seen plenty of wrist time.










It arrived ahead of time, but a problem with the strap meant I had to wait while Roy sent me another one.

The back looks nearly as good as the front with the Winding cog being etched with RLT 71 01., yes mine was the first one.










I have 8" wrists so this watch at 45mm sits nicely, as for accuracy, it appears to be within -5 seconds a day, but as this is a UNITAS movement, I cannot comment on the Seagull movement.










I apologize for my photo skills which certainly do not do this watch justice.

As this was my first purchase from Roy, I have to say it was a very good experience and I would have no hesitation in recommending Roy.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the photos trackrat, I think the 71 [email protected]@ks beautiful


----------



## BrianT (Apr 8, 2013)

Reckon the Unitas version is fabulous, was going to order then noticed the size. I have a Steinhart Marine which I can't wear, it's too big, and guess, what the 71 is the same size. My wrists aren't that puny at 7" but I find that 40 mm is the most comfortable. Real shame, the 71 is a real cracking looking watch.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I've just ordered a RLT-71. This is my first Roy watch so I am very excited. I have an 8" wrist and I think it will sit nicely. I'll post some pics in 2/3 weeks. As you can tell I can't wait. Thank you trackrat, your pics encouraged me to pull the trigger.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

weaselid, I also have an 8" wrist, so it gives you a good idea of how it will look on your wrist.

After having it for 9 months it is now keeping to around -3 seconds a day.

Look forward to your pictures, your photography skills cannot be worse than mine.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

There is a delay on my rlt71, its killing me... Every day feels like an eternity (bit dramatic I know).


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Huge thank you to Roy for creating my RLT-71. It arrived on Saturday and is beautiful. Photos to come soon(ish)


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

Are there likely to be anymore 72's?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Rolandski said:


> Are there likely to be anymore 72's?


I think you are feeling like me. Too late missed the boat.

The 72 is/was a beautiful looking watch.


----------

